# WTB Yamaha F150 Prop



## Hawglife

Looking for a 3 blade for my 2016 F150 that’s on my 2001 Explorer 21’ Tunnel Vee. I’m in Pearland by bass pro. I’m not too sure what prop would be best for my setup so if anyone doesn’t have a prop but has a suggestion please let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoskatie1

Hawglife said:


> Looking for a 3 blade for my 2016 F150 that’s on my 2001 Explorer 21’ Tunnel Vee. I’m in Pearland by bass pro. I’m not too sure what prop would be best for my setup so if anyone doesn’t have a prop but has a suggestion please let me know!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chat me up: [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

